# احدث منتجات مؤسسة ماريا ثلاجة كهربائية والتوصيل مجانا



## اماني مصطفي (26 يونيو 2014)

تمتع مع مؤسسة ماريا بأحدث الثلاجات الكهربائية
حفظ طعام لوقت اطول بأقل الاسعار
مع مؤسسة ماريا سوف تشعرين بالأختلاف
ثلاجة منزلية
-------------------
المواصفات
-----------------
ثلاجة سعة 3.25 قدم مكعب
تحكم بدرجة الحرارة
باب قابل للعكس
حجرة تبريد منفصلة
كهرباء : 220-240 فولت ، 50/60 هيرتز
==========================
بسعر 599 ريال
والتوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا...
=========================
اتصل بنا لنصل الي باب المنزل بمكالمة هاتفية واحدة
================================
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة
رقم الجوال: 0112661000






إضغط على الصورة لعرضها بحجم أكبر


----------

